# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  ขาย YAESU FT-250 เครื่องใหม่ อุปกรณ์แท้100%ครับ

## QRM

ขาย YAESU FT-250 เครื่องใหม่ อุปกรณ์แท้100%ครับ

เป็นเครื่องใหม่ 100% อุปกรณ์แท้ครับ
กล่องและคู่มือไม่มีให้นะครับ เนื่องจากประหยัดราคา และพื้นที่ขณะนำเข้ามาครับ แต่อุปกรณ์เดิมๆอยู่ครบ

อุปกรณ์มี ตัวเครื่อง แพคถ่าน หม้อแปลง แท่นชาร์จ คลิปหลัง เสายางครับ

ท่านสามารถดูข้อมูลเพิ่มเติมได้ที่ 
http://www.yaesu.com/indexVS.cfm?cmd...5&isArchived=0

ขอขายในราคา 4500 บาท พร้อมส่ง ems ครับ
สนใจติดต่อ QRM 082-5623936









ยังมีสินค้าอื่นๆอีกมากมาย ที่มีคุณภาพ ของQRM อีกนะครับ ไปตามลิ้งค์ข้างล่างเลยครับ
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?71


เพื่อนๆสามารถเข้าไปรับชมสินค้า ของ QRM โดยผ่านทางแฟนเพจโปรแกรมFACEBOOKแค่เพียงกดลิ้งค์ข้างล่าง ก็สามารถเข้าไปรับชมสินค้าได้เหมือนกันครับเป็นทางเลือกอีกทางหนึ่งครับ
เข้าไปแล้วอย่าลืมกด LIKE ด้วยนะครับ ขอบคุณครับ
 :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 
http://www.facebook.com/QRM.RADIO
http://QRM.RadioMarketShop.com

ด่วนๆเพิ่มช่องทางในการส่งของสำหรับเพื่อนๆทางภาคเหนือ รวดเร็วไวยิ่งขึ้นส่งได้ทุกวันไม่มีวันหยุด
เพิ่มช่องทางในการส่งของให้เพื่อนๆทางภาคเหนือ โดยการส่งสินค้าผ่านทาง บริษัทสยามเฟิสท์ทัวร์ & สยามเฟิสท์เอ็กซเพรสคาร์โก้  ส่งได้ทุกวันไม่มีวันหยุด ส่งเย็นเช้าถึง 
ปลายทางที่สามารถส่งได้มีดังต่อไปนี้
1ลำปาง  2เชียงใหม่  3ลำพูน  4เชียงราย  5เชียงคำ  6พาน  7เทิง  8เชียงของ  9ดอกคำใต้  10จุน  11แม่สาย  12แพร่  13พะเยา  14พิษณุโลก  15แม่จัน  16ม.แม่ฟ้าหลวง

----------

